# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > خزانة ملابسي >  لمظهر أفضل..تخلصي من الثياب التي لا ترتدينها

## بيلسان

*تمثل خزانة الثياب المكتظة بالملابس مشكلة تؤرق العديد من السيدات عند اختيار ملابسهن في الصباح الباكر. ويمكن تجنب عناء البحث المضني كل صباح بترتيب خزانة الثياب والتخلص من الملابس غير المرغوبة.

وعن كيفية القيام بذلك تقول خبيرة الموضة داغمار بوته من العاصمة الألمانية برلين :«تخلصي من كل قطع الثياب التي لا تشعرين بالارتياح عند ارتدائها وتثير لديك الانطباع "أُف"».

وتنصح داغمار بإهداء مثل هذه القطع إلى الصديقات اللائي قد يبدين فيها رائعات أو بكل بساطة التخلص منها.

وعن الخطوة التالية تقول داغمار بوته، الخبيرة بالشبكة الدولية لاستشارات الموضة «Colour me beautiful»: "ابحثي عن قطع الثياب التي تحبينها أكثر من أي شيء وأمعني التفكير في سبب حبك لها لهذه الدرجة".

وتلفت داغمار إلى أن المرأة التي تدرك أسلوبها الشخصي جيداً وتعرف ما يناسب طبيعة قوامها، يمكنها أن تشرع في اختيار طلة جديدة لها*المصدر

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع يحمل نصائح مهمه من خبراء ولكن هالموضوع بختلف اختلاف نسبي حسب طبيعة الفتاة وطريقة ترتبيها واختيارها .. راق لي المرور من هنا .. تقديري

----------


## بيلسان

> موضوع يحمل نصائح مهمه من خبراء ولكن هالموضوع بختلف اختلاف نسبي حسب طبيعة الفتاة وطريقة ترتبيها واختيارها .. راق لي المرور من هنا .. تقديري


 :SnipeR (48):  كلامك صحيح واشكرك على مرورك دمووع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله موضوع مُلفت ومعك حق الخزانة الي مو مرتبة ما بعرتفِ شو تلبسي من شكلها*

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

hada shi byrja3 la 6abe3et lbent be trteeb mlabes-ha

----------

